# Main differences between 921 and HD-Tivo



## BrettStah (Feb 7, 2003)

Please correct me if I'm wrong, or missing something important:


921 will probably be available a few months sooner.
921 will probably cost $200 more.
Dish may have more HD channels eventually.
HD-Tivo will have two OTA tuners and two satellite tuners, allows any two to be used simultaneously, while the 921 can only record from one OTA channel at a time.
HD-Tivo will have more advanced Tivo software, versus VCR-style timer recordings of the 921.

(I'm going to be jumping into HD sometime in the next 3-6 months, and am pretty hooked on my current DirecTivos, but I want to make sure to evaluate all possible options).


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

With the press release about the use of the Spaceway satellites by D*, Directv will have more HD channels eventually.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Yea, no kidding. They will have capacity for hundreds of channels in HD with those new sats. 

Brett, if you are making the jump in 3-6 months to HD, both should be out by then and you can make a true informed descision.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Here is another one from a nearly 6 year Dish sub that will be buying a HD DirecTiVo.


--The 921 will come standard with the lauded Echostar commitment to quality software and proper operation out of the box.


----------



## SlicerMDM (Feb 12, 2003)

Lee L said:


> Here is another one from a nearly 6 year Dish sub that will be buying a HD DirecTiVo.
> 
> --The 921 will come standard with the lauded Echostar commitment to quality software and proper operation out of the box.


That's what the extra $200 is for.


----------



## BrettStah (Feb 7, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone... I do intend to take Scott's advice to take another look once both products are shipping, too.


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

Other difference is the 921 will have a digital video out for archiving - although it appears it will not be active upon shipping.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

921 will have UHF remote, DirecTivo not likely to have same.

921 will have Caller ID, DirecTivo not likely to have same.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

bonscott87 said:


> Yea, no kidding. They will have capacity for hundreds of channels in HD with those new sats.
> 
> Brett, if you are making the jump in 3-6 months to HD, both should be out by then and you can make a true informed descision.


You are making a pretty grand assumption that the current hardware will be compatible with the spaceway system. Remember the spaceway system is Ka based which has not been used for DBS yet. There are a lot of issues:

1. Rain fade
2. Will the packet switched phased array system be able to successfully deliver the "spot" beam type layout needed for DBS
3. DirecTV's switching architecture will have to be updated, will current recievers all be reprogrammable? (like some of Dish's older boxes cannot handle superdish).
4. They have impressive bandwith for packet switched networks, but how will that translate into error correction for DBS?
5. Will you have to have multiple dishes or a "super dish" for DirecTV for all the new slots?

Remember the hardware you buy today will be a couple years old before they get the satellites up and working.


----------



## SLONGO (Sep 18, 2002)

BrettStah said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, or missing something important:
> 
> [HD-Tivo will have two OTA tuners and two satellite tuners, allows any two to be used simultaneously, while the 921 can only record from one OTA channel at a time.
> .


OK, does this mean that the 921 will be able to record an HD OTA (8vsb)signal and an HD satellite (8psk)signal at the same time ?? ...only one is OTA but both are HD.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

SLONGO said:


> OK, does this mean that the 921 will be able to record an HD OTA (8vsb)signal and an HD satellite (8psk)signal at the same time ?? ...only one is OTA but both are HD.


YES. It could do one 8psk & one 8vsb at the same time. It just can't do two 8vsb at the same time.


----------



## SLONGO (Sep 18, 2002)

DVDDAD said:


> YES. It could do one 8psk & one 8vsb at the same time. It just can't do two 8vsb at the same time.


Are you sure ? Have you seen it published anywhere?
I was under the impression that with only one ATSC tuner it would only record one at a time, but I would be happy to be wrong.

Thanks in advance,
Steve Longo


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

All the specs that have been released so far all say that there will be 2 Sat tuners and 1 OTA tuner, any 2 of which may be active and recording at any given time.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

The main difference is the Tivo will probably have less bugs. (not meant to start a flame war on this). Tivo seems to have a much better QA process in place.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

I made a small site showing the main differences between the two HD DVRs.

http://members.cox.net/dorkshow/hddvrs/


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

Great Site!

Also I believe the 921 will be able to do PIP, not sure on DirecTivo though.


----------



## BrettStah (Feb 7, 2003)

AppliedAggression said:


> I made a small site showing the main differences between the two HD DVRs.
> 
> http://members.cox.net/dorkshow/hddvrs/


Nice and simple... pretty good looking page!

"Achieving programs" should be "archiving programs"

You may want to list recording capabilities/options and give the HD Tivo a checkmark too.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Keep in mind that the RF remote argument is pretty much mute when you get one of these:

http://www.bluedo.com/bluedocgi/product.cgi?model=RR-X200

It's likely that the HD DirecTivo will function much better than the 921. Also, digital video out has legal ramifications which will be interesting to see if dish can overcome. I would suspect the feature may never be enabled.


----------



## BrettStah (Feb 7, 2003)

I've hear of TVs being "mute", but not remotes, or arguments... but I guess if you're arguing via a message board it's mostly mute unless you type really loud.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Updated.

I'll have to make a couple of notes on the software and quality of HD available. More than likely the tivo will have better software but we don't really know much about eithers' software. Please post the hdtivos hd size and recording capability of the two if you happen to know it. I'll updated it tonight.

http://members.cox.net/dorkshow/hddvrs


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> Keep in mind that the RF remote argument is pretty much mute when you get one of these:
> 
> http://www.bluedo.com/bluedocgi/product.cgi?model=RR-X200
> 
> It's likely that the HD DirecTivo will function much better than the 921. Also, digital video out has legal ramifications which will be interesting to see if dish can overcome. I would suspect the feature may never be enabled.


Good option but i don't think itll compare to the 921's remote. firstly its built in and that thing costs $100. The 921's remote will also go 200ft over 100. You have to remember this is in lab conditions. In real life a 100 ft rf remote doesn't work well across more than a couple rooms in a well insulated house.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

AppliedAggression said:


> Good option but i don't think itll compare to the 921's remote. firstly its built in and that thing costs $100. The 921's remote will also go 200ft over 100. You have to remember this is in lab conditions. In real life a 100 ft rf remote doesn't work well across more than a couple rooms in a well insulated house.


You may be right about that but it remains to be seen how well the 921s remote will work. Right now I am using the remote extender listed above and so far I can use it going from one end of the house to the other through 5 walls. I still haven't been able to reach it's limit inside the house.

BTW: It's actually $45


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

HD-DirecTivo will have a 250 GB hard drive.

Also will have 2 HD Sat tuners AND 2 OTA tuners. Total of 4 tuners. Will be just like the current ones though in recording 2 streams and playing back a third.


----------



## baloo75 (Jun 12, 2003)

AppliedAggression said:


> Updated.
> 
> I'll have to make a couple of notes on the software and quality of HD available. More than likely the tivo will have better software but we don't really know much about eithers' software. Please post the hdtivos hd size and recording capability of the two if you happen to know it. I'll updated it tonight.
> 
> http://members.cox.net/dorkshow/hddvrs


Has the lack of caller ID been verified on the Tivo? I know it isn't available on the current ones but are we sure it wont be in the new one?


----------



## BrettStah (Feb 7, 2003)

AppliedAggression said:


> Updated.
> 
> I'll have to make a couple of notes on the software and quality of HD available. More than likely the tivo will have better software but we don't really know much about eithers' software. Please post the hdtivos hd size and recording capability of the two if you happen to know it. I'll updated it tonight.
> 
> http://members.cox.net/dorkshow/hddvrs


Actually we have a pretty good idea about the software. Someone who's used a 921 said the software was basically identical to a 721. And the HD-Tivo will be extremely similar to the DirecTivo software. In other words, the recording features of the HD-Tivo will blow away those of the 921.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Updated again with new information. Take a look.

http://members.cox.net/dorkshow/hddvrs


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Also, the Tivos historically have been upgradeable, while the E* equipment is not.

I would guess HDTivo hacks will come out quickly allowing one to add more hardrive space.


----------

